# Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???



## captain-sparrow (28. Januar 2008)

hallo an alle,

lohnt es sich gebrauchte ruten oder andere angelgerätschaften  zu kaufen.
wie sind eure erfahrungen mit gebraucht erworbenem gerät.

halten die sachen so lange wie man sich das wünscht oder gewünscht hat. sind die erwartungen an gebrauchte angelsachen geringer als bei neuen aus dem angelladen.

ist es sinnvoll gebrauchte angelsachen zu kaufen die schon etliche jahre auf dem buckel haben. und nur weil sie vor 20 jahren mal gut waren, halten sie da noch mit den neuen produkten mit?

natürlich kann man ein vorjahresmodell kaufen. aber ein modell von vor zehn jahren, dazu gebraucht??
selbst wenn es in einem einwandfreiem zustand ist??

materialverschleiß durch zeitablauf. alte technik?

sicher wird es einige schätze unter den alten sachen geben aber generell???

wieviel sollte man für gebrauchtes ausgeben, 40 % vom neupreis. mehr oder weniger? hängt natürlich vom zustand ab. mal vorausgesetzt guter zustand wenig gebrauchsspuren.

schreibt mir eure erfahrungen.

gruß
axel


----------



## hecq (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

Würde sagen kannste fast wie mit nem gebrauchten Auto vergleichen, bei guter pflege und nicht zu viel aum zähler warum nicht 
Klar kann man gut gebrauchte angelsachen kaufen. man sollte sich jedoch vergewissern, dass die sachen in einem guten zustand sind, dann sollte es auch keine probleme geben. bei ebay oder so kann man aber bei gebrauchten sachen schnell die katze im sack kaufen. deshalb würde ich raten lieber die sachen vorher persönlich ansehen und dann entscheiden!


----------



## Phoenix-mk (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

puuuh das wird jetzt auschweifend!!!
Also generell gesagt kommt es immer auf den zustand an.
z.b. eine Norgekombo neu gekauft da biste locker mal 400-500 euro los wenns einigermaßen was sein soll.... gebraucht von jemandem der nur einmal damit gefischt hat in norge wirst du wohl nur 300 für ausgeben und das gerät wird bestimmt nich schlecht sein nach 1 oder 2 wochen gebrauch.

Klar kann man auch mal nen fehltritt machen wie es wohl schon einige bei auktionshäusern gemacht haben. aber im normalfall bekommt man auch etwas fürs geld wenn man sich ein wenig mit der materie auskennt...

Es kommt natürlich auch drauf an welche Qualität dahintersteckt. Ne 20 jahre alte rolle die damals nur 40 mark gekostet hat da würd ich heute nichtmal nen cent für geben. wobei eine rolle für 250 mark schon was ist und ich dabei bereit wäre ein paar euro zu geben. (Beispiele hab ich gerade nich) Wobbler, spinner und co da entscheidet sich alles beim begutachten. zb ein total verrosteter spinner wird keinen fisch mehr fangen. wobei gerade ein alter wobbler sehr interessant sein kann da er ganz andere laufeigenschaften formen farben und weiss der geier hat.

Sammlerwert spielt auch ne sache. ein bekannter von mir (alter kautz und leider kein angler mehr) sammelt alte köder und ist durchaus bereit für nen alter DAM blinker auch mal 50 euro rauszurücken.


----------



## captain-sparrow (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

hallo,

klar ne kombi die gerade mal ein jahr alt ist oder gerade mal ein urlaub lang gefischt wurde hat ja auch noch seinen wert.

aber wie steht es mit den älteren sachen. ruten die zwar mal einen wert hatten aber wie sie heute zu bewerten sind ist eben genau die sache.

von einem guten zustand bin ich mal ausgegangen. und auch dass man sie geprüft hat oder prüfen kann. wenn all diese attribute zutreffen. aber was ist mit dem alter, mit den materialien usw. halten sie noch das was sie mal versprochen haben.

und wenn, was gibt man für solche sachen aus. klar es kommt auf  einiges an. gibt es einen richtwert wie z.B. nicht über 50 % des ursprünglichen wertes.

mal sehen was für meinungen noch kommen. klar ist das ein thema über das man lange und viel schreiben kann.

aber es ist winter und wenn nicht jetzt wann dann.

gruß
axel


----------



## rotauge88 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

habe vor kurzem bei ebay ein paar Wobbler ersteigert. Scheinen in einem guten Zustand zu sein, das Päckchen ist leider noch nicht da.

Man muss auf einen guten Zustand achten, dann lohnt es sich.


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

Gebrauchte Angelsachen KÖNNEN sich lohnen, man sollte aber ein waches Auge für sowas haben und auch ein wenig Ahnung! Sonst setzt man sich auch schon mal in die Nesseln. Ich habe zB mal auf´m Flohmarkt eine nagelneue Hose of Hardy Spinnrute für €40,- und eine ebenso neue Twin Power F für 55,-.  Genau wie auf Flohmärkten ist es auch im Internet. Lieber dreimal hinschauen und dann erst kaufen. Gut erhaltene, alte Rollen von DAIWA (GS - Serie), von ABU (C-Serie) und Shimano (Diverse) kannst du meistens bedenkenlos kaufen. Allerdings solltest du darauf achten, dass ältere Rollen oft nicht für den Gebrauch mit geflochtener Schnur ausgelegt sind (Wicklung). Bei Ruten ist es ähnlich. Mit alten SPORTEX oder DAIWA Ruten macht man selten viel verkehrt. Man sollte nur auf allzu heftige Gebrauchsspurn achten (Oxydierte Ringe, vergammelter Kork). Nur, Leichtgewichte darf man da nicht erwarten. (und keine SIC - Ringe...)
Ansonsten die Faustregel: Erst Informieren/Googeln, dann kaufen!

Gruß Brassenwürger#h


----------



## feedex (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

Die Antwort auf die Frage dürfte in etwa so ausfallen wie die nach einem Leben nach dem Tod.....es ist halt eine Glaubensangelegenheit.

Ich habe selbst auf Flohmärkten, bei einem gewissen Auktionshaus und anderen Gelegenheiten gebrauchtes Gerät ersteigert / gekauft. Das Ergebnis rangierte je nach Fall zwischen katastrophal und genial.

Es kamen Ruten, die unter aller Sau waren, mit fehlenden Ringen, Lackschäden und sonstigen Nettigkeiten.
Andererseits habe ich eine Rolle ersteigert von einem "Nichtangler" ersteigert, nur so auf Verdacht, weil es nach Shimano aussah. Das gute Stück entpuppte sich als Stradic in allerbestem Zustand!

Die Aufzählung kann ich noch lange fortsetzen, aber Du siehst: Es kann schief gehen, man kann aber auch Glück haben. 

Überlege, was Du brauchst, lege fest, wie risikobereit Du bist und entscheide danach.

Eine allumfassende Regel gibt es dafür nicht.
Grundsätzlich denke ich aber, das gebrauchtes Gerät schon etwas Besonderes sein sollte - oder was soll man mit einer Billigrute, die obendrein noch abgenutzt ist?

Bei guten Rollen z.B. lohnt es sich häufig, gebraucht zu kaufen. Es gibt ja sogar Spezis, die einen richtigen Hype um bestimmte Rollen älteren Baujahrs machen. Nicht wegen des Sammelns, sondern als Gebrauchsrolle!

Aber ich will jetzt nicht (weiter) ausschweifen - es ist eine Glaubensfrage, die jeder für sich nach seinen Erfahrungen entscheiden sollte.


----------



## captain-sparrow (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

hi,

bisher sind das argumente die ich auch anwende. aber was ist mit der frage:

halten die sachen was sie versprechen. altes material, materialverschleiß, den man nicht sieht und sich erst im laufe der benutzung herausstellt.

hält eine solche rute auch noch nach so langer zeit wirklich der vollen belastung stand oder ist sie nach einem jahr intensiver befischung hin, weil eben zu alt.

welche philosophien verbergen sich hinter diesen käufen von guten altem material. auch im vergleich zu den heutigen neuen materialien und techniken und verfahren.

welches wissen gibt es um die guten alten marken und geräte, das man wissen sollte.

gruß
axel


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> halten die sachen was sie versprechen.
> hält eine solche rute auch noch nach so langer zeit wirklich der vollen belastung stand


 
Das hängt davon ab, was dir versprochen wurde! Wie gesagt, mit alten, gut erhaltenen Sachen bekannter Marken machst du (fast) nix verkehrt. Aber du solltest nicht vergessen, dass auch an Angelgerät die Zeit nicht Spulos vorübergeht. Ich fische zB noch eine alte DAIWA GS9 Gold, die ist halt alt, hält aber noch 20 Jahre...
Am besten ist wirklich anschauen, in die Hand nehmen und selbst beurteilen...


----------



## Wabbelfisch (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

also ich find solange man weiß, was man da kauft ist in Ordnung.

Probleme gibts bei gebrauchtem aber meist weil man Kompromisse eingeht und sich im Nachhinein rausstellt das die Ware doch nicht das ist was man wollte.

Und dann liegts rum. Unnötige Geldverschwendung.

Aber wenn man gezielt Produkte kauft kann es eine gute, geldsparende Sache sein


----------



## bolli (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

Ob ein Produkt so gut und qualitativ hochwertig ist, dass es 
mit einigen Jahren und etlichen Gebrauchsstunden auf dem Buckel 
noch seine Freunde findet, kann man am Besten
in Internetauktionshäusern oder Foren erfahren. 

Ich bin zwar kein Fan von iBäh und co, aber dort kannst Du
sehen, ob der anvisierte Artikel Fans und Liebhaber hat. 
Diese versprühen Ihre Leidenschaft nur für hochwertige 
Produkte, die man -vernünftige Pflege vorausgesetzt- 
auch nach Jahren bedenkenlos kaufen kann. 

Beispiel: Twin Power F, seit 5 Jahren aus dem Programm, 
Normalpreis seinerzeit um € 220, Ausverkauf um € 180 
bringen heute noch bis € 150. Die Rolle ist Legende und hat
es sich verdient. Die Stradic FG, ebenfalls mind.  5 Jahre alt
bringt immerhin noch  die Hälfte ihres damaligen Neupreises. 
Viele gleichalte Rollen anderer Hersteller, die sich seinerzeit
in größeren Stückzahlen verkauften,  wirst Du im Netz gar 
nicht finden, weil sie schon längst Schrott sind oder weil 
sie heute keiner mehr haben will. 

Grundsatz: Je billiger bei Neuverkauf, umso schneller der
Wertverfall.
Da es sich bei Angelgerät für die meisten auch um Gebrauchs-
gegenstände und nicht um Sammelgut für die Vitrine handelt,
sollte mann auch den technischen Fortschritt nicht ausser 
Betracht lassen. Selbst wenn gutes Altgerät möglicherweise sehr 
robust ist, irgenwann ist es meist technisch veraltet.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

Im Regelfall nur zum Sammeln oder bei Sachen die man nicht dauernd nutzt.
Die Twinpower F ist ein gutes Beispiel.
Danach hab ich auch fast 2 Jahre die Augen offengehalten, wollte zum fischen eine haben, nicht zum Sammeln.
Wenn die Dinger aber in Top-Zustand sind, gehen die in Richtung des Preises für den man auch schon eine neue Jap. Twinpower bekommt.
Das stand dann einfach für mich in keinem Verhältnis mehr.
Ein Sammler würde das wohl ganz anders sehen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

Kann man eigentlich ganz kurz beantworten:
Es lohnen sich gebrauchte aber nicht verschlissene Angelsachen, also ein gewisser Restfaktor in Bezug zur Neuwertigkeit sollte schon noch da sein, ansonsten handelt man mit Zitronen. 
Technischer Fortschritt ist nur da von belang und führt zur Abwertung, wo es sich wirklich auswirkt, z.B. Spinnrollen.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

Det dir ist schon klar, daß Du auch ein Sammler bist?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

Ich glaub das ist noch ne Untertreibung |sagnix |muahah:


----------



## Rocky Coast (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

Hallo Captain Sparrow, 

habe schon des öfteren alte Kunstköder ersteigert, war im großen und ganzen auch immer zufrieden damit. Einige bewährte Kunstköder gibt es halt heute leider nicht mehr zu kaufen, andere bekommt man oft nicht mehr in liebgewonnenen Farben und Größen bzw. Gewichten.
Das Risiko ist hierbei wirklich minimal.


Mittelgroßes Risiko geht man beim Kauf von gebrauchten Ruten ein. Man muß grundsätzlich 
davon ausgehen, das oft gefischte Kohlefaserruten etwas "ermüdet" sind, was sich in einer weicheren Rutenaktion äußert. 
 Wenn man kein bretthartes Rückgrat und progressive Schnelligkeit erwartet kann man im Prinzip mit diesen weicheren Ruten noch lange und erfolgreich fischen.  
Ein weiteres Problem stellen die Rutenringe dar, beim Durchziehen eines Stückes Nylonstrumpfhose sieht man aber schnell, ob starke schnurgefährdende Abnutzungen entstanden sind. Selbst dann gibt es noch das Restrisiko eines Haarrisses im Blank.


Meines Erachtens ist der Kauf gebrauchter Rollen am riskantesten. Man sollte sich immer vor Augen halten, das sich manche Rollen hunderttausende Male gedreht haben und unzählige Kilometer Schnur einholen mußten. Desweiteren bieten die vielen einzelnen Bauteile gerade einer hochentwickelten Stationärrolle auch die Möglichkeit vieler Schwachstellen durch Abnutzung, Korrosion oder Materialdefekt. Da liegt der Teufel halt oft im Detail, sei es in einem der Lager, der Bremse, der Rücklaufsperre, dem Schnurlaufröllchen oder einem Ritzel, Feder oder oder...
Es gibt natürlich bekannte Dauerläufer, vor allem von Shimano/ABU/Daiwa/DAM und Mitchell, wirklich unverwüstlich sind selbstverständlich aber auch diese Modelle nicht.


Von der Tendenz sollte man generell etwas vorsichtiger sein bei Gerät                            - das mit geflochtener Schnur gefischt wurde oder werden soll
   Alte Rutenringe sowie auch die Wicklung alter Stationärrollen sind dafür nicht  
   konzipiert und meist ungeeignet. 
- zum Spinnfischen. 
  Tausende Würfe und oftmalige Versuche, Hänger zu lösen, belasten 
  Rute und Rolle extrem und fördern die Abnutzung ungemein. Karpfenangelgerät wird 
  dagegen meist weniger belastet. Gerade beim Boiliefischen wird mit dem Gerät selbst
  bei einer mehrtägigen Session nur wenige mal ausgeworfen, in der selben Zeit wird 
  beim Spinnfischen zigmal so häufig geworfen und eingeholt. Gerade deswegen kommen
  die allerbesten und langlebigsten Stationärrollen aus dem Bereich des Spinnangelns.
- zum Brandungsangeln und Pilken. 
  Die sehr schweren Bleie und das agressive Salzwasser haben meist Ihre Spuren 
  hinterlassen.


Ähnlich wie bei alten Kunstködermodellen gibt es halt eine riesige Menge bewährter Ruten und Rollen aus verschiedensten Gründen nicht mehr neu zu kaufen, und dann ist man eben auf den Ankauf von gebrauchtem Gerät angewiesen. Ein gewisses Risiko ist immer dabei, da aber früher oft qualitativ hochwertiges Gerät mit exellenter Langlebigkeit gebaut wurde kann man auch tolle Schnäppchen machen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Gebrauchte Angelsachen KÖNNEN sich lohnen, man sollte aber ein waches Auge für sowas haben und auch ein wenig Ahnung! Sonst setzt man sich auch schon mal in die Nesseln. Ich habe zB mal auf´m Flohmarkt *eine nagelneue Hose of Hardy* Spinnrute für €40,- und eine ebenso neue Twin Power F für 55,-. Genau wie auf Flohmärkten ist es auch im Internet. Lieber dreimal hinschauen und dann erst kaufen. Gut erhaltene, alte Rollen von DAIWA (GS - Serie), von ABU (C-Serie) und Shimano (Diverse) kannst du meistens bedenkenlos kaufen. Allerdings solltest du darauf achten, dass ältere Rollen oft nicht für den Gebrauch mit geflochtener Schnur ausgelegt sind (Wicklung). Bei Ruten ist es ähnlich. Mit alten SPORTEX oder DAIWA Ruten macht man selten viel verkehrt. Man sollte nur auf allzu heftige Gebrauchsspurn achten (Oxydierte Ringe, vergammelter Kork). Nur, Leichtgewichte darf man da nicht erwarten. (und keine SIC - Ringe...)
> Ansonsten die Faustregel: Erst Informieren/Googeln, dann kaufen!
> 
> Gruß Brassenwürger#h


 

Doch zu schade,das die passende Jacke nicht
dabei war.|supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß

j.Breithardt


----------



## captain-sparrow (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

hi,

bei kunstködern, wobblern usw. hätte ich auch keine probleme etwas gebraucht zu kaufen. das risiko im verhältnis zum preis ist da doch recht gering.

bei ruten oder rollen sieht das aber ganz anders aus. allerdings gibt es doch die eine oder andere rarität die es in sich hat.

was sind die favoriten bei den ruten und rollen. klar es gibt nicht die eine rute aber was sind so die top drei bei den ruten in den kategorien
spinfischen
feeder
matchrute
pilkruten
usw.

das gleiche bei den rollen für die verschiedensten bereiche.

für was würdet ihr gebraucht richtig geld ausgeben, immer voraus gesetzt es ist alles in ordnung und das teil sein geld wert.

wer sind die favoriten für den gebrauchten kauf. was sollte ein angler mindestens einmal im leben besessen haben oder besser geangelt haben um wirklich ahnung von guter qualität zu haben.

bestimmt ist nicht alles was neu ist auch besser als die alten bzw. älteren modelle. gerade heute wo immer mit den neuesten produkten und den kühnsten versprechungen dem angler das geld aus der tasche gezogen werden soll obwohl keine wirklichen verbesserungen gibt.

also wovon träumt ihr oder haltet die augen für den gebrauchten genialeinkauf offen.

gruß
axel


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

Was mich noch reizen würde, wäre ne Shimano Diaflash Zander.


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Doch zu schade,das die passende Jacke nicht
> dabei war.|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hat mich auch geärgert! Ich finde, die hätte da schon im Preis mit drin sein sollen...:m


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

Passende Jacke???


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Passende Jacke???


 
*eine nagelneue Hose of Hardy* 

War ein Rechtschreibfehler meinerseits...(was selten vorkommt)...


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

Sind das so Wachstuchjacken??


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Sind das so Wachstuchjacken??


 
Das ist doch nu´auch echt Jacke wie Hose....#6


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

Trinkst Du schon wieder?


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Trinkst Du schon wieder?


 
Nööö, ich? Oder wen meinst du? Ich gehe gleich in´s Bett, muss aber erst in meiner "Hose of Hardy" noch was suchen...


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

Willst Boardferkel werden?
Ich sag nix nach.


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Willst Boardferkel werden?
> Ich sag nix nach.


 
Fehlalarm, war nur ´ne Windhose....(müffel, stink):v


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

So, und nun mal gut mit Offtopic. Ich meinte natürlich "House of Hardy", und was in meiner Hose vorgeht, das geht weder euch noch Hardy was an...
Bitte mehr zum Thema...#6


----------



## hans albers (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

moin..,

also die hälfte meines tackles besteht aus gebrauchten
rollen und auch ein paar ruten,
die gründe hierfür sind unterschiedlicher natur:

-am anfang wollte ich nicht soviel geld für neue sachen ausgeben,
sondern habe mir tackle im mittel klasse bereich ,welches zwar schon veraltet war,
 jedoch dadurch auch günstiger,zugelegt
(cormoran-ruten,einfache dam-rollen)

-spätestens bei einer alten shakespeare sigma 050 rolle
(welche ich im guten zustand erwerben konnte)
bemerkte ich ,dass man teilweise wirkliche  gute (alte) qualität 
zu einem vernüftigen preis erwerben kann,
da können so manche composite/misch-gehäuse 
und wackelige vierkants  heutiger rollen nicht mithalten..
(gewicht und wickelkontur mal ausgeschlossen , wurde ja schon genannt)

-auch der "liebhaber faktor" spielt bei so manchem sicherlich eine grosse rolle/auch bei mir..
(im zusammenhang zb. sportex baltic, dam airway ruten etc..
mitchell 496,daiwa quicks etc..)

bin bis jetzt " nur" zweimal enttäuscht worden,
3..2..1..., was jedoch bei den lächerlichen preisen ,
die Ich bezahlt hatte,in ordnung war..

ein restrisiko bleibt jedoch immer..
mal in die hand zu nehmen  macht schon viel aus.

greetz

hans


----------



## Honeyball (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich gehe gleich in´s Bett, muss aber erst in meiner "Hose of Hardy" noch was suchen...



Wie heißt es so schön:
Nachträgliches Verbessern schützt nicht vorm Ferkelfahnder...:q



*Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaataaaaaaa*





Was sagt denn Hardy dazu ??? #6 :vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wie heißt es so schön:
> Nachträgliches Verbessern schützt nicht vorm Ferkelfahnder...:q
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh shit....|bigeyes


----------



## DerFischfänger (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

:#2::z:z## Waasss???Hier gibt es en "Boardferkelfahnder"---ohhhh #d jetzt versteh ich nix mehr....


----------



## captain-sparrow (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

zur zeit bin ich auf der suche nach einer guten matchrute mit mind. 5m länge, gerne mehr.
was habt ihr für vorschläge. nach welcher rute sollte man da ausschau halten. eine gebrauchte gute alte daiwa oder was besseres.

natürlich kann man auch hier auf neu gehen. aber ich denke es gibt da bestimmt ein paar klassiker die sich eher lohnen und bis zum einsatz dauert es bei mir noch ein paar wochen.

bei welchen anderen schätzen würdet ihr denn noch zuschlagen. 

gruß aus bonn
axel


----------



## magic feeder (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

ich würde mir grundsätzlich niemals was gebrauchtes kaufen....liegt vielleicht an meiner art....aber ich glaube schon das man das ein oder andere schnäppchen machen kann wenn man weiss auf was man wert legt...


----------



## bagsta343 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

hi axel.....

5m u länger????????  |bigeyes  wo gibts o gabs denn solche matchruten????????|bigeyes

meinst du matchrute???????|kopfkrat

o. kopfrute (Stippe)????????|kopfkrat

wenn stippe dann trifft es hier aber zu das man mit dem tech.
fortschritt gehen sollte...  bei den materialien die heute auf dem markt sind wiegen die ruten doch nichts im gegensatz zu den älteren modellen, oder?

gruss u petri|wavey:
der bagsta


----------



## fkpfkp (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-BRUCE-W...ryZ56739QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob du das ausgeben möchtest, was dort gefordert wird.


----------



## henningcl (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

hallo

ich kaufe auch viel gebrauchte sachen.

zwei punkte sollte man dabei auf jeden fall beachten!!!

1. ich hab ahnung von dem gebrauchten(oder neuen) teil und weiss was ich ausgeben will.

2. ich hab keine ahnung und kauf es mir aus spass weil ich es sehr günstig zB. ersteigert habe.

Hat man keine ahnung, sollte man auch nicht enttäuscht sein!!!

grüsse
henning #h#h


----------



## captain-sparrow (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

hi,

@bagsta343: ich meine eine matchrute. über 5m länge findet man solche ruten selten aber es gibt sie und es gab sie. daiwa hatte solche ruten im programm und andere marken auch.
tja und der link von kfp ist ein beweis dafür.

@kfp: danke für den link. habe ich mir gleich angeschaut. ich habe zwar kein problem damit gutes geld für was besonderes hinzulegen aber die 550 sind für mich doch eine nummer zu viel. aber eine geile rute, wenn sie mir jemand schenken will, sage ich nicht nein.

@henningcl: genauso sehe ich das auch. und wo ich keine ahnung habe mache ich mich vorher schlau.

ich habe auch schon eine gebrauchte feeder shimano antares gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden aber ich habe sie noch nicht lange genug um sagen zu können, ob sich die rute auch noch in drei jahren so gut präsentiert.
bei anderen artikeln des lebens ist es ja auch so. am anfang ist es ein toller kauf, doch dann geht der verschleiß schneller als gedacht.

gruß
axel


----------



## Damyl (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

Bei DAM bekommt man die Sensoflex Tele Match bis 5m. Soll der Nachfolger der Telefino sein. Vielleicht wär die ja auch was für dich. Die Telefinos waren auf jeden Fall erste Sahne.................


----------



## captain-sparrow (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

hi,
danke für den tip.
ich stehe nicht so auf teleruten. die hatte ich auch schon gefunden aber ich bin ein reiner steckfreak.

ein bißchen zeit habe ich noch bis ich mit der matchangelei dieses jahr anfange. wird wohl märz/april werden.

bis dahin: wer suchet der findet

gruß
axel


----------



## bennie (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Lohnen sich gebrauchte Angelsachen???*

bisher war alles gebraucht gekaufte einwandfrei! ich achte allerdings auch schon im vorfeld auf den zustand der sachen.


----------

